# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Analysis Services - SSAS >  null processing in referenced relationship

## sh_esharif

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید

 بین یک Fact و Dimension در ssas ارتباطی از نوع Referenced ایجاد شده است. 
وقتی ارتباط از نوع Regular باشد می توان تعیین کرد که مقادیر null در dimension به Unknown تعبیر شوند ولی در ارتباط Referenced این امکان موجود نیست.

کد MDX نوشته شده است که از در قسمت row آن dimension ای استفاده شده است که به صورت غیر مستقیم با Fact در ارتباط هست. در هنگام اجرا هر ردیفی که  یک مقدار null یا Unknown داشته باشد حذف می شود. 
کسی از دوستان به این مشگل برخورد کرده؟ راه حلی برای این مشگل هست؟

ممنون از وقتی که می گذارید.

----------

